# Barcode 20.20



## BlackNightmare (12. Mai 2008)

Wollte mal Eure Meinung zu dem BMX hören...

http://www.titus.de/screen.phtml?sc...iantTreeNodeID=278168&SelectSmallestVariant=1

Wäre es fürn Einstieg Gut?  

PRO/CONTRA?


----------



## Son (12. Mai 2008)

nein lieber was anderes, was in den anderen tausend threads vorgeschlagen wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (12. Mai 2008)

Siehe:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243105&page=18

oder Suchfunktion. Mit neuen RÃ¤dern unter 200â¬ wirst du nicht lange SpaÃ haben.

Nimm dir die Zeit und lies dich etwas ein und guck evtl. auch in anderen Foren (www.bmxboard.de, www.bmx-forum.com, www.bikeguide.org/forums). Wenn sich deine Vorstellungen dann konkret auf ein paar Modelle beschrÃ¤nken, kannst du evtl. noch ein Thema aufmachen.


----------

